# Beyoncé & Jay-Z: 1. Foto nach Geburt von Blue Ivy



## beachkini (21 Feb. 2012)

​
Darauf haben wohl alle gewartet: Nachdem Beyoncé (30) sich schon alleine in der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt und auch endlich Bilder von der erst kürzlich geborenen Blue Ivy Carter im Internet veröffentlicht hat, zeigten sich die stolzen Eltern nun das erste Mal zusammen in trauter Zweisamkeit bei einem Basketball-Spiel in New York. Was gleich auf den ersten Blick auffällt: Die kleine Tochter ist offenbar ein echter Jungbrunnen für Beyoncé und ihren Ehemann Jay-Z (42), denn nie sahen die beiden besser aus.

Ganz verliebt turtelten die beiden im Publikum, während die New York Knicks gegen die New Jersey Nets spielten. Beyoncé und Jay-Z waren aber offensichtlich viel zu sehr miteinander beschäftigt, als das Spiel wirklich genau mitzuverfolgen. Sie schienen den ganzen Trubel um sich herum vergessen zu haben und lachten, flüsterten und kuschelten lieber miteinander. Es war also ein rundum gelungener Ausflug, denn auch ohne aufmerksame Anfeuerung von den beiden Turteltauben, konnte Jay-Zs Team, die New Jersey Nets, den Sieg nach Hause holen. Manchmal läuft eben alles einfach perfekt!
(promiflash.de)

Die Bilder:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...game-madison-square-garden-20-2-2012-x17.html


----------

